# Raccoon Dog breeders?



## Echidnaguardian (Feb 5, 2014)

Are there any Raccoon Dog breeders in south UK? I can't seem to find any.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

There's a Facebook group you should ask on. But beware, there are some right knobs on it! 

I know someone nr london that's bred for the past couple of years at least, but unsure if they are again.


----------



## Echidnaguardian (Feb 5, 2014)

mrcriss said:


> There's a Facebook group you should ask on. But beware, there are some right knobs on it!
> 
> I know someone nr london that's bred for the past couple of years at least, but unsure if they are again.


What is this Facebook group called?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Echidnaguardian said:


> What is this Facebook group called?


Dunno….I'm sure if you spend two minutes searching, then you'll find it.


----------



## Echidnaguardian (Feb 5, 2014)

mrcriss said:


> Dunno….I'm sure if you spend two minutes searching, then you'll find it.


Well that's unhelpful... how do I know which one is right? There are several raccoon dog pages


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I told you, I don't know. Why not try "raccoon dog" and "UK"? :whistling2:


----------



## Chez86 (May 20, 2014)

Also you may need a DWAL for a raccoon dog, so ask your local city council before buying one.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Chez86 said:


> Also you may need a DWAL for a raccoon dog, so ask your local city council before buying one.


No you don't


----------



## Chez86 (May 20, 2014)

mrcriss said:


> No you don't


I was thinking about one instead of a normal dog, so thanks.

LND Exotics in Mansfield sometimes stock raccoon dogs.

Alopex, Cerdocyon, Du
sicyon, Otocyon, 
Pseudolopex, Urocyon, Vulpes
 and
Nyctereutes
. 
The species
 Canis familiaris
, other than the 
subspecies 
Canis familiaris dingo
, is also 
excepted.
Foxes, raccoon dogs and the domestic dog 
(but not the dingo) are excepted.

So no you don't need a license, thanks for this.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Chez86 said:


> *I was thinking about one* instead of a normal dog, so thanks.
> 
> LND Exotics in Mansfield sometimes stock raccoon dogs.
> 
> ...


If you'd really done as much research as you claim to have done on a raccoon dog sales thread, then you'd know they are a social animal and should really be kept in pairs. It has been known for lone tanukis to pine and howl for company of their own kind.


----------



## Gorbash76 (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah got to agree with the pairs thing, wherever possible they should be kept in pairs. My two call to each other when one is in the den and one is outside. Also by not keeping in pairs you lose out on their interactions which other such as social grooming etc. going back to the original posters question I've got puppies available in Cornwall and I've seen another litter available in Kent


----------



## Gorbash76 (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh and raccoon dogs are not DWAL, but I expect them to be included on invasive species legislation at some point


----------

